# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Baby monitors, Angelcare Monitors Inc., Montreal, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Angelcare Monitors Inc.

Home page - angelcarebaby.com/us_en/monitoring

----------


## Airicist

Angelcare Monitors presented by CTV 

Published on Oct 29, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Angelcare AC1300 Video, Movement & Sound monitor

Published on Apr 20, 2016




> Thanks to the Angelcare AC1300 Video, Movement & Sound monitor, the world of parenting is just a little more easier and reassuring. As the most convenient baby monitor by Angelcare, it combines a quality baby video and sound monitor with an under-the-mattress baby movement Sensor Pad. So now, you can have peace of mind knowing that you will be alerted if no motion is detected in the crib after just 20 seconds. Ideal for a newborn infant and young baby who is starting to reach and explore.

----------

